# Adding Oak Chips to wine



## Chunkiemonkey (Jan 4, 2012)

I am looking to get some information about adding oak chips to my 1 gallon batch of plum wine. My first question is when is the best time to add the oak chips? Second, how much should be added to my 1 gallon batch? Ive been looking around and cant seem to find much on this so any experience would be appreciated.


----------



## Wiz (Jan 4, 2012)

I do not think there is really a 100% proper time for adding oak. I have 4, 5 gallon carboys of cabernet sauvignon aging. As soon as fermentation and degassing was complete on 2 of them I added Hungarian to one and French to the other with the idea of having 2 without oak. Since I do not have a source for instant wine making supplies (I live in Costa Rica), upon finding a bag of heavy toast American oak cubes that I didn't remember I had, I added it to one of the carboys. All carboys have aged 4 months at this stage. 

Mike


----------



## Chunkiemonkey (Jan 4, 2012)

Do you know about how many ounces of oak chipped you added to your batches?


----------



## chevs15 (Jan 4, 2012)

Do you keep them in some type of cloth or mesh bag while in the wine?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 4, 2012)

I wouldn't oak the plum or oak very little. After my wine has cleared I add oak chips to my wine to age the duration. 8 ounces by weight for 5 gallons for my big reds. My whites maybe 2 ounces. 

Start small and check after a week or two if you want too.


----------



## Wiz (Jan 5, 2012)

I use 4 ounces for a 5 gallon batch in reds only. I check the taste after 1 month but usually leave in for 2 months.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jan 5, 2012)

Chunkiemonkey, I like oak in my wines. I add it on 2nd or 3rd rack, so the lees do not cover the oak chips. I leave it in for 3-4 mo. for reds [1 tbls per gal.], & 2-3 mos. [1 tsp.per gal.], for my Apple, the only "white" wine I oak, I only make Apple & Peach. It gives the Apple a "somkie oakie" flovor, which I like. Roy


----------

